
EdgeDB 1.0 Alpha 4 - A new DB with GraphQL support and more - 1st1
https://edgedb.com/blog/edgedb-1-0-alpha-4-barnard-s-star
======
syrusakbary
Congrats on the release! I'm super bullish on EdgeDB and what it will
represent for the database ecosystem / orm space in the long term, keep up the
good work!

~~~
1st1
Thanks Syrus! BTW, we have a pretty detailed comparison of EdgeDB to some
Python ORMs here:
[https://edgedb.com/blog/edgedb-1-0-alpha-1](https://edgedb.com/blog/edgedb-1-0-alpha-1)

The post also includes benchmarks. And to see how EdgeDB stacks up against
JavaScript ORMs please see
[https://edgedb.com/blog/edgedb-1-0-alpha-2](https://edgedb.com/blog/edgedb-1-0-alpha-2)

------
yblokhin
A much needed innovation in a rather stale segment of dev tools

------
1st1
I'm one of the co-founders. Would love to answer questions!

------
tamalone
Woah. This is exciting!

